# Bale of Hay



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I usually go to the farm shop for my bale of hay.. its a huge bale for £4.50 and i seperate the bale out into about 6 sections and put them into bin bags and store them in the rabbit room.

I bought the bale yday and it all looks fine like normal and i put it in the bags.. however the hay looks a little yellow and smells a little sweet. Its not as 'pointy' as normal either. The bales are stored in a stone out building of the farm and i usually have a pointy bale of hay thats a light colour and usually scratches me :lol:

Is the hay old? Will it be okay to feel the rabbits still? Its not 'icky' or anything just different......  xx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Is it meadow hay? , does it smell ok , not fusty or damp smelling ? , i buy from a local farmer and it can be different some years , seems to depend when it was cut , and how fast it dried .
Sometimes the 2nd cut of hay is not as good as the first.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> Is it meadow hay? , does it smell ok , not fusty or damp smelling ? , i buy from a local farmer and it can be different some years , seems to depend when it was cut , and how fast it dried .
> Sometimes the 2nd cut of hay is not as good as the first.


Im not sure... i think last time it was 'seeded' hay? its not damp smelling.. its just softer then normal and smells sweet but not over powering or anything but im concerned if its moldy that it will harm my rabbits/degus/mice x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

It might just be more fresh than normal. I find that with the hay i get. It will soon dry out and go "pointy"  :lol:

Does it point east or west?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> It might just be more fresh than normal. I find that with the hay i get. It will soon dry out and go "pointy"  :lol:
> 
> Does it point east or west?


Its cold (as its been by the door) but its not wet or anything.. just smells abit sweet and i was concerned that it wud harm them or something  Summer is the only one with the new hay in her cage... so im wondering whether to put her in or to take the hay out and chuck it  x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I wouldnt chuck it. Is there any green bits in it or does it look like a straw colour?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I wouldnt chuck it. Is there any green bits in it or does it look like a straw colour?


Ill take a picture... xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ill take a picture... xx


:lol: Thanks  :laugh:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Not brilliant pictures but here we go..

On the left is the hay and on the right is a bag of straw..










Its got little bits of green in..










but this is what i am use to... this is the hay from the previous hay bale i have just finished...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks fine hun from what i can see 

Green hay is just sweeter as its more fresh. So its softer too. Its prob that what smells sweet


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

but its the yellow non pointy hay that smells sweet  The green hay from the previous times smells fresh and like a mowed field and stuff? x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if it was mouldy it wouldn't really smell sweet

it looks perfectly fine to me, it could just be a newer bale then you are used to and hasnt had as long to dry out


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> non pointy hay


:lol: I dont know whats worse... You for calling it that... Or me for knowing what you mean :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

i think i might put it bck in the bag n give summer some of the old hay n some straw n then go through each bag in the morning when i can see better... maybe its a case of me being silly  which i think it is lol x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

it just doesnt FEEL right? its not sharp :lol: x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Could be just a different one the farmer is using. Depends what grows at certain times of the year : 

You soft buggar  :laugh:

They'll be fine x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> it just doesnt FEEL right? its not sharp :lol: x


Well ask it to stab you then :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its probably still got a bit of moisture in it, hay gets sharper as it gets dryer, it will be fine to feed


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Could be just a different one the farmer is using. Depends what grows at certain times of the year :
> 
> You soft buggar  :laugh:
> 
> They'll be fine x





srhdufe said:


> Well ask it to stab you then :lol:


You know what i mean! :lol: Its not... right lol x



Lil Miss said:


> its probably still got a bit of moisture in it, hay gets sharper as it gets dryer, it will be fine to feed


Thanks  Ive given her some of the other hay which is defo different. Ill look in the bags tomorrow and check its all okay.. i didnt see anything concerning when i was dividing it though... But ill double check tomorrow for piece of mind :lol: x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> its probably still got a bit of moisture in it, hay gets sharper as it gets dryer, it will be fine to feed


Actually.. Lil Miss and Sarah.. ur both not far away from me... would u like to come and sniff my hay? :lol: x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> You know what i mean! :lol: Its not... right lol x
> 
> Ill look in the bags tomorrow and check its all okay


:lol: Unfortunately... I do :crazy:

Watch out for spiders  :laugh: :lol:

All this laughing at you has made me sleepy :lol: :lol:

Off to beddy byes. Night hun. Let us know what you do with it, and if it decides to stab you  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Actually.. Lil Miss and Sarah.. ur both not far away from me... would u like to come and sniff my hay? :lol: x


:scared: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I have no words for what your asking!! :crazy: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

:lol: i hope thats not some kind of euphemism :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: Right im off to bed too! Ill check it again in the morning and see if it will stab me  night haha xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Just to butt in sorry, but that hay looks fine to me 
If it wasn't you would know, it would have a very BAD smell lol

It was probably stored in the middle of the stack so has retained some of it's moisture :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Just to butt in sorry, but that hay looks fine to me
> If it wasn't you would know, it would have a very BAD smell lol
> 
> It was probably stored in the middle of the stack so has retained some of it's moisture :thumbup:


Thank you B3rnie 

Ive had a proper look through today and it smells lovely and sweet but not sickly. Mum wondered what i was doing sniffing hay and basically said exactly what you guys are saying :thumbup: Gave it to the rabbits tonight and they couldnt get enough lol So i think it is just a case of it not being really dried out 

Thank for your help guys! x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

So you dont require my hay sniffing then?  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> So you dont require my hay sniffing then?  :lol: :lol: :lol:


no its fine thank you, my mum did it for me :lol: x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awwww gutted i was looking forwards to a hay sniffing trip and everything


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> awwww gutted i was looking forwards to a hay sniffing trip and everything


Me too :crying:

Shes so mean isnt she :lol:

I think you should give me all your bunnies as compensation :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

When you can send smells via the laptop, you guys will be the first to sniff the hay! :lol: x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like older hay or hay that has been stored on the edge of the stack.. if it was new hay it would be greener and more spikey and smell richer..

Unless its mouldy.. it will be fine to give to your bunnies.. 

Have helped make plenty of hay.. or should I say harvest it..  Spent summers and summers doing it..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Sounds like older hay or hay that has been stored on the edge of the stack.. if it was new hay it would be greener and more spikey and smell richer..


Please dont tell her that 

She likes it to stab her and will cry now, cos hers is all limp :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Please dont tell her that
> 
> She likes it to stab her and will cry now, cos hers is all limp :lol:


Oh Dear.. I did just re edit before I read your reply.. it will be ok unless it has white or black mould on it.. or if the leaves are like glued together and give off white dust.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Me too :crying:
> 
> Shes so mean isnt she :lol:
> 
> I think you should give me all your bunnies as compensation :lol:


yes very mean!!!
i want a hay sniffing trip damn it!!!!

wait me give you all my bunnies or her give you all her bunnies -hides all the bunnies-


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yes very mean!!!
> i want a hay sniffing trip damn it!!!!
> 
> wait me give you all my bunnies or her give you all her bunnies -hides all the bunnies-


Ooh... Well i was talking about hers...

But now you mention it  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am sure you wouldnt miss a couple with the ammount you've got  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

nooooo you cant have my babies, you will just have to make do with drooling over pictures of them :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> nooooo you cant have my babies, you will just have to make do with drooling over pictures of them :lol:


:crying: no fair!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i could alwayd tease you with pictures of the conti im getting on the 28th :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i could alwayd tease you with pictures of the conti im getting on the 28th :lol:


  Oh go on then


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate the "pointy" hay and so do the rabbits! The stuff we have grow around here isnt sharp at all, its quite fluffy(I think thats the word!) and its got all sorts of colours in it. The more green, the more the rabbits like it!

You would smell a mouldy smell if it was bad (like the mouldy bread smell!) and I find it looks like its smoking as you pull it apart if its old.

*Heidi*


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Have you considered that there is Meadow hay which is soft and sweet smelling and Seed hay which is sharper and doesnt have so much of an aroma , if that makes sense .


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Bale of hay i got just before xmas its rather "sharp" but smells nice and is still fresh and green  got over half bale left aswel 

The straw i got at same time is soft and bright yellow too


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I hate the "pointy" hay and so do the rabbits! The stuff we have grow around here isnt sharp at all, its quite fluffy(I think thats the word!) and its got all sorts of colours in it. The more green, the more the rabbits like it!
> 
> You would smell a mouldy smell if it was bad (like the mouldy bread smell!) and I find it looks like its smoking as you pull it apart if its old.
> 
> *Heidi*


Well its not really sharp the stuff i use to get.. but it was pointy-er then what i have now :lol: Its a couple of different colours but not moldy or icky x



hobo99 said:


> Have you considered that there is Meadow hay which is soft and sweet smelling and Seed hay which is sharper and doesnt have so much of an aroma , if that makes sense .


I thought it was meadow hay, the only thing that bothered me was the smell :lol: and maybe the pointy-ness  I was concerned that it might be moldy but its not so its okay!  x



Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Bale of hay i got just before xmas its rather "sharp" but smells nice and is still fresh and green  got over half bale left aswel
> 
> The straw i got at same time is soft and bright yellow too


Shhh you  x


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Got my bales from Everything Equestrian from Burnhill: Home good size bales aswel.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Mine are from a place just outside of Wakefield  £4.50 for a good sizes one xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Mine are from a place just outside of Wakefield  £4.50 for a good sizes one xx


used to get them free from woman at the kennels ( the little old one glasses always wore a hat ) nasty horrible vile dirty person :lol:

Then crowthers but its hit and miss with them so went to burnhill and its best hay ive had so far was about say price i think £3.80 for bale of straw and £4 something for hay bale that big it would even fit in a council wheely bin :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds about the same size as what i get  although by the time i drove to that place i would have proberbly spent more then the 70p difference in price of a bale of hay lol x


----------

